# Knicks consider bringing Isiah Thomas back?



## Boateng (Oct 20, 2009)

> With Isiah Thomas still looming in the background, Knicks president Donnie Walsh said yesterday he has no clue where he stands with James Dolan. Walsh added he can live with it if the Knicks owner decides against exercising the option on the final year of his contract. According to an NBA source, the reason Dolan has not acted on Walsh’s contract is he still has the former disgraced president Thomas on his radar, still speaks to him regularly and still is considering bringing him back in the future


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/uncertain_future_oOeNKWHLsogAJJ49XDyG9M

Only as a scout (drafted Ariza, Chandler, Nate Robinson, David Lee, Frye) if Isiah gets his job back prez ,:whatever: its a sad day in NY.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i dont have a big problem with it , his deals were the basis for walsh's deal , he has a great eye for drafting , but i hope he learned some lessons on who to trade for and why .


----------



## Boateng (Oct 20, 2009)

I like Walsh's vision right now, and I dont want Isiah to disrupt it.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I'll defect to the nets. Screw it.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Would be the worst move in sports history.:krazy:


----------

